# Many people here said it couldnt be done, well I did it and its working great...



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

I havent posted anything about my current projects because of the relentless trashing I received on here. You know who you are....

I dont want to waste too much time talking about it but I have built a range extending trailer for EVs. I have a very unprofessional, unedited, youtube channel. If you are interested, you can check it out here, https://www.youtube.com/user/jimbo69ny. Of course youtubers will tell you to like, subscribe and comment. Honestly, I am just making the content so I dont forget how to put all of this shit back together after I take it apart. But if you like it too, do all that.


Why am I telling you all of this? Well, I just got it all to work. Also because there is a morel here. When I first started this project there were haters everywhere. Everyone said not to do it. I was going to kill myself, I was going to burn down my house, I was going to kill my family, its not possible, it cant be done, and so much more. The point is to ignore the haters. If you believe in something, DO IT! Even if you fail, you learn! But if you listen to the haters and forgo your ambitions you will miss out on life and the excitement that comes with being adventurous.




So, feel free to watch my painfully awkward videos and share in my subdued excitement.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

> Many people here said it couldnt be done,



I think you have a bit of a narcissistic persecution complex. I couldn't find any examples of people saying your build couldn't be done.


In fact, this is DIY ELECTRIC CAR forums, it's literally all we talk about.


What some people said is that the way you were planning on doing things was highly dangerous in many different ways, because you refuse to see reason and treat all disagreement as insult.



You're twisting the facts here to make yourself seem like you've achieved the impossible because you're so amazing and innovative. But that's like saying "People said it was impossible, but I strapped a gas can and a torch to my forehead." No one said you couldn't, in fact it's quite easy, they said if you did that it would be a stupidly unsafe situation and repeatedly tried to explain why.





> I havent posted anything about my current projects because of the relentless trashing I received on here. You know who you are....



Y'know, I've only been around here about as long as you have, so I went looking through your old threads to find out about said hostility, and... all I found were a lot of people putting considerable time and effort into trying to help you out and answer the questions you asked...


... and see you putting your fingers in your ears and defying them without any basis. I see you talking down to them, mocking them, and berating them.


So maybe it's you, maybe it's them, I dunno any of these people from Adam.



But when I see the same people in other threads, gee... no one else has a problem with them. No one else gets into arguments with them. Everyone else appreciates their advice and, disagreements when they appear generally tend not to get ugly.


Just with you.


Have you ever heard the saying, "if you think everyone is an asshole... you're the asshole?"


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

Yah not sure why the click bait douchery if you arent after views, calling bs (and douchery). 

WOW YOU CAN PUT WHEELS ON THINGS?!?! OOK!!!


----------



## Tony Bogs (Apr 12, 2014)

Great job. well done. 

Having Li-ion battery packs dangling behind your car is a lot safer than under your seats. 

Especially when they're Tesla packs. Three days after trained firemen extuingished a Tesla pack fire, the pack re-ignited spontaneously. 

Where I live, fire departments want installations of high energy Li-ion battery packs to be regulated so the locations of these potential death traps are known.

No high energy Li-ion in or near my home or under my seat.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice build and thanks for sharing the video. Obviously a lot of time and effort went into building the trailer and getting it all to work together.

Plenty of folks on here could help with CAN decoding. i did quite a bit of data processing of early Tesla model S CAN data, but lost interest after TMC changed the CAN PIDs--that was not very nice or friendly of the bastards, actually spiteful and for no good reason except to screw us over.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Tony and Kenny. I appreciate the kind words. As you can see with the other posts, haters are everywhere.


With the help of a friend we just collected 2 minutes worth of CAN data. Can I send it to you? I was about to post a thread about it. Most of the data is standard Tesla bites I am told. I am really curious what the pack is saying!


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

putting words in peoples mouths again?


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Ugh, just go away. Hate on something else and leave us.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi 
Jimbo69ny has complained about the way he is being treated 

To me you guys are not being too harsh on him - but lighten up a bit - some people are terribly thin skinned


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> Jimbo69ny has complained about the way he is being treated
> 
> To me you guys are not being too harsh on him - but lighten up a bit - some people are terribly thin skinned



Interesting are the days in which someone is called a douche and an asshole and that is a ok. lol


My skin is plenty thick. Its just annoying when you are trying to be productive and have a conversation and moderators allow unwarranted negativity and name calling. 

Maybe I should start calling people names on their threads for no reason at all. If its accepted and encouraged, why not. Is that the kind of behavior we want on this site?


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

show me where "many people" on this forum said you can't put two wheels on a battery. show me where anyone said they hated you.

I'm starting to agree with the narcissistic persecution complex conclusion.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Many people said that you cannot run battery packs in parallel. Its come up many times.


I had another thread in which I wanted to document a different project and it was trashed.



Think what you will. I dont care about you or your opinions. I am just trying to be productive and to add to this community. Your negativity and name calling is not warranted or needed.


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

funny thing is you paint the forum as idiots, then say I'm being negative.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

steveob said:


> funny thing is you paint the forum as idiots, then say I'm being negative.


putting words in peoples mouths again?


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

It would be productive if you can point to these alleged people who don't know how volts work (and if you have to ask the question in the first place...). My guess is that there was some misinterpretation as there are numerous considerations. But parallel packs have been around since, well at least since the early prius extenders.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

steveob said:


> It would be productive if you can point to these alleged people who don't know how volts work (and if you have to ask the question in the first place...). My guess is that there was some misinterpretation as there are numerous considerations. But parallel packs have been around since, well at least since the early prius extenders.


Unlike you, I dont feel the need or see the benefit of calling people out. Feel free to search, there are plenty of people here, and elsewhere on the web, that strongly believe that separate battery packs should not be placed in parallel. I am happy to hear that you are not in that group, that's great. But I assure you, many people said it could not be done.


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

so throw shade at the entire forum, good plan.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

steveob said:


> so throw shade at the entire forum, good plan.


Throw shade at an entire forum? What are you even talking about? Are you just trying to increase your post count? You started at 40 and now you're up to 63. If you keep up this pace you will have more post than the moderators in a matter of days.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK last warning
Everybody lighten up


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Duncan said:


> OK last warning
> Everybody lighten up



Thanks for stepping in and ending that.


----------



## lottos (Jun 22, 2008)

Re: Many people here said it couldnt be done, well I did it and its working great...

As I recall, people were commenting on your plan to use your cargo area, so it appears you did in fact heed their advice as you are confusing your cargo area plan with your trailer.



Jimbo69ny said:


> And again, my MAIN GOAL is to ONLY use my lower cargo area. I use my car for work and I dont want to fill the cargo area with an OEM battery.
> 
> This is so frustrating. Everyone tells me to do something completely different.
> 
> I am done posting here. This is a waste of time.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

lottos said:


> Re: Many people here said it couldnt be done, well I did it and its working great...
> 
> As I recall, people were commenting on your plan to use your cargo area, so it appears you did in fact heed their advice as you are confusing your cargo area plan with your trailer.



Yes people did tell me that couldnt be done too. But I was referring this time to the people who said you cant run two different battery packs in parallel. I made this video because so many people said it cant be done, https://youtu.be/itXovf2J10w. Based on what I have seen here, people are deathly afraid of 18650 cells unless they are in a Tesla module.



I am still also going to add batteries inside the car. I was just closer to finishing the T-Rex project so I decided to finish that one first.


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

You've spammed so many media channels with your spare pack you are probably confused, but I wouldn't say that of the thousands of users here that "many" of them said it was impossible. And in fact I haven't even seen a single example of that, nor has anyone else.

I do see people HERE telling you to grab an oem pack and to use a trailer.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

I've been enjoying the videos on YouTube over the last few weeks and I'm really happy to see the forum advice to use a trailer and oem pack has been followed 

I'm sure you'll have great success with this approach and I'm looking forward to seeing the BMS working and the real world range 

On a more general note it might be worth toning down your messaging a little... several range extender trailers exist including one Jehu built in 2015;


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Lol. Way to try to take credit. Your comments on the other thread had zero to do with me making a battery trailer. I haven’t read that thread in a long time and I didn’t even remember that anyone suggested a trailer. I made a trailer because that project was the closest to realization. The others are going to take more time and a lot more money. 

As for Jehu, I watched those. I thought it was cool that he did it. However if you are being honest you know that these two trailers don’t even compare. He used a much smaller pack, but more importantly, no safety switches, no electronics, no heating system, no cooling system, no 12v system, etc. Sure it’s very cool. Really, I liked his project and the fact that he was first to do it. But you or I could’ve built that too in less than 2 hours.


----------



## steveob (Nov 10, 2017)

you falsely accused "many" on this forum, in an "I'm smarter than many of you" fashion, and have failed miserably to back up your claim. Plus you don't even seem to know how to utilize search functionality.

Your focus on using the BMS and inertia switches is good though. But there is plenty of info out there already, nobody should have to hand hold you through it, and if you are putting that baby in that car and you don't really know what you are doing, well that is a whole 'nuther.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Jimbo69ny said:


> Many people said that you cannot run battery packs in parallel. Its come up many times.


Then it should be very easy for you to come up with 3 examples here on these forums. Since, you're specifically accusing this forum at large of being so negative and telling you that what you were doing was impossible.

I'm curious who would suggest such a thing, so, since you brought it up, back it up. Stage is yours.



> I had another thread in which I wanted to document a different project and it was trashed.


Was that the thread where you said you wanted to add 600lbs to the net weight of the vehicle without adjusting the suspension or brakes to compensate?


And where people said, not that it would be impossible, but that it would be foolish and unsafe, and shouldn't be done?

Which caused you to change your mind, so, in fact the thing that people said shouldn't be done, you were wrong about and agreed shouldn't be done? And maybe shouldn't go bragging about your success and talking down about imaginary criticism you didn't actually get?



> Way to try to take credit. Your comments on the other thread had zero to do with me making a battery trailer.


Right, because on a forum where these people spend many hours a week helping others, they're doing it to "take credit".

I can see why you'd think that, because that's all you seem to care about. You've done the impossible. You're amazing. You're revolutionary. Everyone credit Jim!

And it's mere coincidence that after defiantly claiming you were going to overload your vehicle by 600lbs regardless of what anyone told you, you changed your plans to do the exact thing people suggested you do instead. But you came up with it yourself don't forget, everyone needs to know how amazing you are.



> However if you are being honest you know that these two trailers don’t even compare.


Yes Jim, you're very smart. You're so amazing. You came up with this revolutionary idea that no one has ever thought of before, without anyone's advice, and your incredible solution is incomparable to anything that came before you.

"Many" people said you couldn't put a battery on a trailer, despite linking you simple examples of people doing exactly that. And you've proven them all wrong by... doing what they suggested.

I'm no pshrink but I think the term for what's going on here is "psychosis", a disconnect between reality and what's in your head. It usually means that in the face of direct evidence you'll just change the subject, change the discussion, ignore the facts, cry persecution, and brag. I'm happy to be wrong.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Jimbo69ny said:


> I liked his project and the fact that he was first to do it.


Lets be clear, Jehu was not the 'first' by any means... my first hands on experience of an EV range extender trailer was at a meeting of the Battery Vehicle Society (here) in 2008, I also remember a commercial prototype of the ZOE trailer (the battery not the gas version) was on the 2011 WAVE tour (here). This is a very old concept and I'd be surprised if examples don't exist from the 1800's.

As I stated previously, I have enjoyed your videos. However, I think it's clear that your success to-date is because you are using two identical oem packs, at moderate temperatures, and have been avoiding the battery limits. The real challenge is to produce a safe solution that works at all temperatures and battery charge states... I look forward to your progress


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Clearly still a lot of unknowns...


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Just to get up to speed here: It looks like you have this aftermarket CHAdeMO adapter under the hood: https://shop.quickchargepower.com/DC-Fast-Charging-Products_c10.htm 

Also you have two, nearly identical Gen 2 RAV 4 EV battery packs (the ones Tesla and Toyota briefly collaborated on). One, the stock one in the vehicle and a second one on the trailer. These you are running in parallel, charging and discharging as if they were one battery pack 

You've set-up a basic battery pack control and cooling/heating system for the trailer mounted pack in the large black box on the tongue of the trailer.

You need to get some code figured out to make sure everything, that needs to be, is talking to each other. There all kinds of safety and practical concerns here. Many of which you have addressed.

Did I get this right? Perhaps some of the confusion here is the way you are speeding through your build with not a lot of explanation. Maybe, rather than saying "its[sic] working great", how about saying "it's good work in progress, I'm open to other people's constructive criticism, ideas, and suggestions "?


----------



## Ampster (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting project. I used to own a RAV4 EV and loved the care but the range was always the issue. Tony Williams came out with the Chademo adaptor after I sold the RAV. Did you buy the Chademo adapter from Tony?


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting video highlighting some of the challenges when using parallel packs of different chemistries...


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Ampster said:


> Did you buy the Chademo adapter from Tony?


If you look closely you can see the JdeMo label in the video


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow I left this conversation and it actually turned productive. That's awesome! Thanks guys!


Yes I have Jdemo which was installed by Tony about 3 years ago. I have barely ever used it because the NY charging infrastructure is so far behind many other states. I was one of the original backers of the project. I think my Jdemo number is 15. I bought it because I thought for sure that NY would put in some level 3 chargers at some point..... 3.5 years later they havent. The one I am using in the video that Kevin posted has been unreliable in the past. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. Lately it has been doing well though.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

How were you able to connect the battery pack to the existing one, or is it going right into the controller and you can switch between packs?

It is a neat project. How much has your ranged increased by and can you make it to the next CHAdeMO charger?


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Caps18 said:


> How were you able to connect the battery pack to the existing one, or is it going right into the controller and you can switch between packs?
> 
> It is a neat project. How much has your ranged increased by and can you make it to the next CHAdeMO charger?





Good question, I have Jdemo installed which is a Chademo fast charger designed and installed by Quick Charge Power. I connected to their junction box at the front of the car then ran high capacity shielded EV wire to the rear. I used 2 gauge wire that is rated for 255 amps. http://www.evwest.com/support/SAE-EXRAD-150-HVFX-Shielded-XLE-150Jacketed-Battery-Cable-1.pdf


I then added a box in the rear with a contactor for each wire. These contactors are controlled by an on off switch in the dash. There is also an inertia switch that will kill power to them in case of an accident. 



From there I ran them out the back to the trailer hitch. I have a few videos that show this on my youtube channel.


If I didnt have Jdemo installed I couldve gone straight to the battery but its pretty tight down there with his wires. Tapping in at the junction box was fine though too. Either would work. If you are thinking about doing this, going right to the battery would be best.


----------



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)

Interesting to see how the two packs are behaving...


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Kevin Sharpe said:


> Interesting to see how the two packs are behaving...



I thought so too. This has all been a lot of fun and an interesting learning experience.


----------



## ricklearned (Mar 3, 2012)

What's the latest? I saw a Youtube interview and then your ad selling your extra RAV4EV pack. Any feedback after nine months? 

I have always thought towing a trailer to be cumbersome but I love that I can do it in my Model X because I don't have a roof rack and renting a trailer is cheaper than delivery of a load of lumber from my local home center.


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

ricklearned said:


> What's the latest? I saw a Youtube interview and then your ad selling your extra RAV4EV pack. Any feedback after nine months?
> 
> I have always thought towing a trailer to be cumbersome but I love that I can do it in my Model X because I don't have a roof rack and renting a trailer is cheaper than delivery of a load of lumber from my local home center.



Yeah TONS has happened since posting here. I dont post or use this site due to the negativity and hate I have received here for some reason. I honestly cringed when I saw this thread was revived. I post on a few fb pages and my youtube channel, thats it. If you are interested to see all that has happened you can subscribe to my youtube channel. I dont even want to post a link here though because I dont want the hate to follow. I am very happy to hear that you like my projects though! Thank you!


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Jimbo69ny said:


> Yeah TONS has happened since posting here. I dont post or use this site due to the negativity and hate I have received here for some reason. I honestly cringed when I saw this thread was revived. I post on a few fb pages and my youtube channel, thats it. If you are interested to see all that has happened you can subscribe to my youtube channel. I dont even want to post a link here though because I dont want the hate to follow. I am very happy to hear that you like my projects though! Thank you!


I didn't read much of this thread myself, because it didn't seem terribly productive with all the arguing. That being said, you're playing the victim pretty hard. It seems like they were trying to avoid you dying in a fireball, and you were telling them it was fine. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

